# Fullerton Railroad Days



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you in Southern California who are unaware of it, here is the web site for the Fullerton Railroad Days train show this weekend. 

http://www.scrmf.org/rrdays/ 

It is a fun show and pulls quite a crowd. 

John


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish I could be there with the club play trains alongside the real ones. 3751 will be there too.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to see if I can get there, thanks


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Took these photos of a really nice scratch built Silver Vista at one of the outdoor layout displays: 



















Looks to be built up from a Bachmann underframe. I used an LGB underframe for my version. 

Here is the star of the show, Santa Fe 3751:


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken that looks like Jim Kroger's layout in Orange County. He mentioned he'd been working on a Silver Vista! 

Nice job Jim!!


----------

